# Insekt bestimmen



## Schrat (3. Mai 2015)

Hallo,

heute habe ich ein Insekt fotografiert von dem ich gern wüsste was es ist.
Leider habe ich den Kopf nicht erwischt, aber die Körperform ist wohl zu erkennen. Ovale Form, braun, zum Ende hin eine Raute dunkelbraun fast schwarz. Hat 2 Greifarme.
Hat jemand eine Idee?
Gruß
Torsten


----------



## Joachim (3. Mai 2015)

Mal ins blaue geraten... so etwas wie ein __ Gelbrandkäfer oder was verwandtes von diesem?


----------



## rollikoi (3. Mai 2015)

Hallo,

die Bilder und deine Beschreibung lassen mich auf einen __ Wasserskorpion "Nepa rubra" tippen.

LG Bernd


----------



## Petta (3. Mai 2015)

Köcherfliegenlarve?


----------



## Schrat (3. Mai 2015)

rollikoi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> die Bilder und deine Beschreibung lassen mich auf einen __ Wasserskorpion "Nepa rubra" tippen.
> 
> LG Bernd



Ich habe mal verglichen und bin der Meinung, es ist eindeutig ein Wasserskorpion.
Vielen Dank.

Nicht täuschen lassen, das große "Ding" ist ein Blatt, gemeint war das Insekt zwischen Blatt und Pfeil.


----------



## koile (3. Mai 2015)

Da würde ich auch auf den __ Wasserskorpion tippen.


----------



## Digicat (3. Mai 2015)

Servus

Naja, auf den Bildern kann man net viel erkennen, außer etwas ästchen-ähnliches.

Wie lang/dünn war den das Insekt ?

Könnte eine __ Stabwanze (_Ranatra linearis_) gewesen sein.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Schrat (3. Mai 2015)

Digicat schrieb:


> Wie lang/dünn war den das Insekt ?
> 
> Könnte eine __ Stabwanze (_Ranatra linearis_) gewesen sein.



Ca. 2 cm.
Stabwanzen hab ich schon gesehen, letztes Jahr.


----------



## Schrat (4. Mai 2015)

Heute konnte ich noch einmal ein besseres Foto machen. Damit sollten alle Zweifel ausgeräumt sein.


----------



## koile (4. Mai 2015)

Zweifel ausgeschlossen ,》__ Wasserskorpion 《


----------



## Tanny (7. Juni 2015)

Ich hänge mich hier mal ran.
Heute habe ich ein kleines, fliegendes Insekt gesehen, dass zwei schier endlos lange Tasthaare hat. 
Leider kam ich nicht näher ran, ohne, dass es wegflog. 

Weiss trotzdem jemand was das ist?

  

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Christine (7. Juni 2015)

Schwer zu sagen mit dem Foto, eventuell einer aus der Sippe der Bockkäfer
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bockkäfer


----------



## Wie_der_Eisbaer (13. Juni 2017)

Meine Tochter hat dieses Insekt entdeckt:
 
Ich denke es ist eine __ Stabwanze!?
http://www.naturspektrum.de/db/m_spezies.php?art=ranatra_linearis
Hab ich noch nie vorher gesehen.
War offensichtlich auf der Jagd nach der Moderlieschenbrut.
Immer wieder spannend so ein Teich!
Viele Grüße,

Knut


----------



## rollikoi (13. Juni 2017)

Ich denke auf Kirstin`s Bild ist ein Bockkäfer zu sehen. Welche Sorte genau ist schwer zu sagen.

Bei Knut`s Bild könnte es auch ein Stoßwasserläufer sein.

LG Bernd


----------

